
Show HN: CSSKatas – A better way to sharpen your CSS skills - dsdshcym
https://yiming.dev/css-katas/
======
amadeuspagel
You should use raw css for the demo, otherwise only people who know tailwind
can do it.

~~~
dsdshcym
Thanks for your feedback! I've updated the demo to use pure CSS. And the old
demo with Tailwind is still an option.

In the final product, people can definitely choose whether to use a CSS
framework or not, and which framework to use.

Hope you can check these updates when you have time :)

